# Chais pu!



## Heimito

Prima di tutto un saluto e un augurio sincero di buon lavoro a chi si ritrova a lavorare anche a Pasqua! 

Questa è la situazione. Due piccoli malviventi discutono nel pianerottolo di un palazzo. Il loro dialogo ha un tono grottesco, uno di loro è un sempliciotto, un po’ stupido. E proprio quest’ultimo dice al complice che la minaccia di spezzare le dita incute molta paura. E qui si mette a elencare una serie piuttosto futile di informazioni sulle dita, per chiarir meglio perché quella minaccia debba appunto fare paura.

Colpito da quella maldestra esibizione di “cultura”, il complice – quello intelligente – lo prende in giro, chiedendogli ironicamente come sappia tutte quelle  cose: 

“T’as vu ça dans quelle série?” (In che programma l’hai visto?”’). 

E lui risponde: “Chais pu! Mais c’est vrai” .

E proprio questo “Chais pu!” è l’espressione che non riesco a decifrare. Qualcuno ha un'idea di cosa possa significare? Può essere davvero il titolo di qualcosa? È la trascrizione deformata di qualche espressione corrente della lingua francese che non riesco a individuare?

Grazie fin d'ora e buona Pasqua a tutti i partecipanti del forum.


----------



## Ragio

Ciao Heimito,
potrebbe essere la pronuncia infantile di *Je ne sais plus*, _non lo so più_, _non me lo ricordo._


----------



## Heimito

Eccellente intuizione, Ragio! Credo sia possa funzionare.  Anche perché un "Non lo so/Non me lo ricordo" sta bene con il "Però è vero" seguente. 
Ti ringrazio!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao. Dovrei aver trovato conferma (da QUI):
"_Je ne sais plus_ > _Je sais plus_ >_Chais pu_ "I don't know anymore"; the last one is very informal Québecois".
Più che infantile sembrerebbe canadese.


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao 

Sì, confermo, vuole dire "*Je ne sais plus*."
Lo usiamo anche in francese da Francia  E' abbastanza infantile, ma davvero, anche francesi adulti possono dirlo di modo colloquiale (io lo potrei sensa problema).


----------



## Heimito

Scusatemi per il ritardo con cui vi rispondo, ma l'avviso di due nuove risposte si era perso tra le mail e l'ho visto poco fa...
Mi pare che il caso sia brillantemente risolto: la vostra concordanza di opinioni, e in più il link esterno, confermano senza dubbi l'esattezza della risposta. 
Vi sono davvero grato per l'aiuto prezioso!


----------

